# Malawi Gold aka "Chamba"



## Moto-Man (Jun 7, 2012)

:icon_smile:


Hello Everyone,

I'm not sure how many of you kind and gentle people are hip to MG, but it seems to have some kinda reputation:

  hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malawi_Gold

Anyway, some months back I got some seeds from Paradise Seeds via Attitude.

Here are the pics of my four little babies (gender unknown).

I'm hoping to keep this journo up. This is not a quickie like some of you auto types - this will be cured by the end of October if I get any girls 

(BTW, I decided I am only buying fem seeds from now on, if I need any more that is. I seem to have plenty.

Details:

FF Ocean Forest
G.O. nutes - 1/2 portion for the moment
T5s @ 18/6

Sure doesn't look very Sativa-ish at the moment does it? Those are some fat leaves IMO.

Comments and encouragement welcomed  

Cheers!


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 8, 2012)

oh ya..the malawi....i grew this last year....14 weeks to finish........you better top it now and then top it every 2 weeks....hang on dude she gets really tall and wide....
enjoy

also what kind of light are you using.....as she does not take kindly to the light being within 3 feet of her....In my experience only......i use a 1000w

also if they are not in 12/12 yet....i would do it now


----------



## Moto-Man (Jun 8, 2012)

greenjoe said:
			
		

> oh ya..the malawi....i grew this last year....14 weeks to finish........you better top it now and then top it every 2 weeks....hang on dude she gets really tall and wide....
> enjoy
> 
> also what kind of light are you using.....as she does not take kindly to the light being within 3 feet of her....In my experience only......i use a 1000w
> ...


Wow, wow, wow... This is solid advice, thx.

If I get one girl I think I'll be content. :icon_smile:

Here's another pic of the tallest one - I swear to goddess  - an inch since last night...!

Cheers,


----------



## Moto-Man (Jun 20, 2012)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Wow, wow, wow... This is solid advice, thx....



Here are pics of my recently transplanted Malawi Gold plants. I FIM'd them last week. As I am looking at them now, they are taller than when I took this pic 13 hours ago. This should be a pretty interesting grow.

Cheers,


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 20, 2012)

Looking good motor.  I'm in.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 20, 2012)

pullin up me beanbag chair for this one, can't wait to dig your malawi.

eace:, n' much buddage

7ge


----------



## Moto-Man (Jun 26, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> pullin up me beanbag chair for this one, can't wait to dig your malawi.
> 
> eace:, n' much buddage
> 
> 7ge



Appreciate it... and grateful for earlier advice too(!). This is a mad growing plant... I'll say it - they're unruly! They grow too fast! lol What tf did I get myself into this time?

We will see but initial observations suggest that I may well have 3 out of 4 girls. I def have one boy there already.

Pics soon!

Cheers,


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 26, 2012)

good luck with those giants...  I was reading the wiki on it and it said

"*Religious Usage*
Malawian Rastafarians have been using Marijuana as part of their spiritual awakening for years. The Rastafarians cite religious importance in the use of the plant.[5] Chamba growers also often use Magic to protect themselves and their fields."

Are you thinking of using some magic to protect your grow? lol 

later s


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 26, 2012)

some sativa strains have been known to start with fat leaves, then get thin and long as they mature...just a little food for thought

btw, wow they look like their growing fast, i'd taake green joe's advise and flower now lol

much mojo for you


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 26, 2012)

:ciao:

Aloha Moto~

Ok, WOW! And I thought mine grew fast! 

*Subbed, chaired, and with snacks in hand (s) lol, lookin forward to ur adventure~

Mucho grande GREEN MOJO~


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 26, 2012)

you know I have 70 to 90 daze jack herrer and use to grow a clone only potent skunk and that long bloomer kicks that instant high effect of the skunks butt...lol...those 14 weeks will stack on so much weight and so much resin and trichs....

What you got there will be Connaseur Cannabis of the utmost, even with a male (if you get one) I'd keep that pollen and make some sexy x's.

eace:

7ge:stoned:


----------



## Moto-Man (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for stopping by, it has been over a week since I reported on my Malawi Gold. There was a second male and while it was tempting to keep one going, I have security concerns that prevented that from happening.

I do have two bona fide females though and here is a pic of them. They were FIMed weeks ago and I trimmed a second time as well. I figure these pots will keep them relatively smaller as well.

Cheers,


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 6, 2012)

Green Mojo


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 6, 2012)

i can smell it from here already


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 6, 2012)

looking good...one thing on the malawi that i had and a few of my friends had.....watch out for bananas around week6-9...not saying this will happen to yours....just that it happened to me and a few friends...
looking very nice!!
oh ya my fan leafs were the size of dinner plates..12' wide she was......there is a pic somewhere on that


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2012)

:ciao: Moto

*Green Mojo* for the grow

Drfting07


----------



## puasurfs (Jul 6, 2012)

:ciao: Moto~

YAY! Two "ladies" for MM!
Hawaiian GREEN MOJO-Moto!

aloha~


----------



## Moto-Man (Jul 31, 2012)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> :ciao: Moto~
> 
> YAY! Two "ladies" for MM!
> Hawaiian GREEN MOJO-Moto!
> ...



Hey guys 'n gals, I know it's been a few weeks, I have been "très beezy" as we sometimes say in French, and then I did Floyd Fest for a long w/e - (anyone else check that out? Nice vibe, but I digress 

OK, here's a pic of my two girls now... Sativa sure is slow compared to Indica, seems to me. No worries, I'm in no hurry. 

I was wondering how much sense it might make to put these girls under the sun outside - now that I have a 7' high fence around the backyard - I have a mind to germinate some indica and put those in the flowering space - the two subspecies might be ready to chop at around the same time.

Check out the pic, I have been dealing w/ nute burn for a few weeks now.. and flushing.. these lil girls seem quite sensitive.

Thanks for passing by, my friends.

Cheers,


----------



## Moto-Man (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey guys 'n gals,

My flowering area leaves much to be desired and in the last few months, temperature control has been problematic. I also think my 400W HPS cool tube does not afford enough light in my ~4'x4' area. 

Also, I'm not sure what might inform the mottled appearance of the leaves here. And compounding my angst is the fact that there is very little trichome production going on, which I suspect has to do with the higher temps I'm experiencing. Would you concur?

Anyway, in a week or so, I am expanding to a 4.5' x 5' flowering space - 8 feet tall - and I'm gonna spring for a 1000W HPS. I will post progress on the appropriate sub-forum. I know I will have questions regarding cooling and ventilation.

Cheers!


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 26, 2012)

:ciao: *Moto*

Been awhile, huh? Glad to hear your expanding. Loving the show, and nice buddage my friend! 

Drft


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2012)

1000w will be a great improvement for your space as you are currently under lit---may even think of getting 2-600w lamps instead


----------



## Moto-Man (Oct 7, 2012)

OK, I think it has been 16 weeks now - that's four months for you math majors  - and these girls are still not yet done under my crappy 400W HPS, which used to fuel some real nice grows in the past...(!)

The cola that you see center-ish is about two feet long and since my last post it has gotten noticeably fatter and heavier. This happy development has given me a bit of hope... and also perhaps greater insight into our peaceful hobby and my dilletante-ish efforts heretofore.

I will do Malawi again but not until I have my flowering space improved upon.

Cheers!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 8, 2012)

Moto  Thats impressive for a 400 man... congrats...   16 weeks tho is KILLER...   I have a Bodhi's NL#5 x Mawali Gold but im scared to run her bc they say some phenos will go 14+ weeks and really tall...  :48:


----------



## Moto-Man (Oct 10, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Moto  Thats impressive for a 400 man... congrats...   16 weeks tho is KILLER...   I have a Bodhi's NL#5 x Mawali Gold but im scared to run her bc they say some phenos will go 14+ weeks and really tall...  :48:



Thanks bro, if you go to the 2nd post from our colleague greenjoe who recommended I switch to 12/12 quickly, you can see how small they were when I did just that. 

I imagine if I had a 1000W and cooler temps things would be better, but I took a lil bud the other day and even "raw", this smoke is quite aromatic with a heady kind of buzz. I think I will chop by this weekend as all the colas are hanging over each other... kinda neat to see that though 

Still kinda bummed about crappy trichome production (I fault high temps more than anything - would anyone argue with that?) but when I do see them, I have a fair amount of amber showing.

Onward and upward!

Cheers everyone


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 6, 2012)

hey man...so how did they turn out...did you get any bananas?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 6, 2012)

I think he was growing weed?!? :rofl:


----------



## Moto-Man (Nov 6, 2012)

greenjoe said:
			
		

> hey man...so how did they turn out...did you get any bananas?



Nah, no male thingies, but pretty crappy result, very loose and airy buds, my temps were way too high, I prolly shouldnt have grown in the summer at my latitude...

I think it was high temps that also led to very crappy trichome production,  and what I do have gives a nice intense lil buzz that disappears in like 20 minutes. This only whets my appetite for what might be possible once I get my new room set up. I should be able to grow a 5-6' tall plant then. 

Thanks again for your initial advice re 12/12ing when they were so small! 

Cheers bro,


----------



## Moto-Man (Nov 6, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I think he was growing weed?!? :rofl:



Yeah, I'm still a dilettante!   Thanks for playing.


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 7, 2012)

moto....it was not your heat it was the strain....that is why i don't run it again...14=16 weeks for grade B....not worth it....IMO


----------



## Moto-Man (Nov 9, 2012)

greenjoe said:
			
		

> moto....it was not your heat it was the strain....that is why i don't run it again...14=16 weeks for grade B....not worth it....IMO



This is reassuring thanks!


----------

